# Virtualbox guest for Freebsd issue with i3 after guest additions installed



## henninb (Jan 25, 2019)

First off, this may be a Virtualbox issue and not a FreeBSD issue.
I have installed FreeBSD in Virtualbox 6.0 as a guest. I have then installed the VB Addtions on the FreeBSD guest per the documentation. After installing i3, I am unable to resize the window beyond the default size (800x600). That said, I validated the issue seems to be tied to i3 by installing xfce and staring it up with the ability to resize beyond 800x600. This could totally be my lack of understanding of i3 as well as I am new to it.

Thanks for any advice you may have.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2019)

Make sure to run `VBoxClient-all` (I've added it to my ~/.xinitrc). And don't forget to add your user to the wheel group. Double check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log it's really using the vboxvideo driver. 

The whole i3 desktop should automatically change size according to the VirtualBox window, it may need a second or so to adjust itself though. In the VM itself you can also set the resolution using xrandr(1) and the VirtualBox window should resize accordingly.


----------

